# S4 - Samsung Galaxy



## Shahzal (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello! 

Basically I have a few queries related to the smartphone that I use, which is the Samsung Galaxy S4 - i9500 - Android 4.4.2

What happened recently is that my phone fell and the lcd smashed/broke, and now I have to get it replaced, so, in the meantime there is some data in there that I need, like texts, notes, contacts and some other stuff as well so, I wanted to know whether it would be possible for me to connect my smartphone through usb cable, and then use it on my laptop (OS : Windows 7), as in if there was some app/software/some kind of connection that would enable me to use the phone virtually as in the screen would come on my laptop through the app or some software or 'xyz' method, and so I can recover the data, as in the relevant text messages that I need to see and stuff which are not exactly in the storage devices.

So 1. Would that be possible? To use my smartphone through my laptop through some software, like for ex how we use teamviewer which is via remote connection or some kind of emulator, like PS2 emulator for PC. 
But the problem here is that since the lcd is broken, the phone will turn on, I will get signals, but I can't see or touch or use any options like bluetooth or wifi hence; I can only connect it via usb cable.

2. Is it worth getting the LCD replaced with a new one or refurbished one, and how much should it cost me? And can I order it online? 

Awaiting your reply! Much thanks & best regards!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, does the phone at all show up when you connect it to the PC?


----------



## Shahzal (Jan 1, 2011)

yes if I connect it to my laptop via the cable, device does show up on my computer as a drive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then you should be able to use Android Recovery software on Windows to pull any data you may need.


----------



## Shahzal (Jan 1, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Then you should be able to use Android Recovery software on Windows to pull any data you may need.


how about if I want to use some android emulator so that the smartphone can be used? like it appears on my screen? is that possible?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, but it would require interaction from the phone.


----------



## Shahzal (Jan 1, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, but it would require interaction from the phone.


****. so what's the best option right now? Like how do I check my whatsapp, and see the text messages? Cuz I can't get the lcd repaired right now...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try this: [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a broken screen | Android Development and Hacking


> This tool lets you use your device through your Windows pc even if your touchscreen doesn't work or you can't see anything.
> 
> You need to have usb debugging enabled.


How To Enable USB Debugging In Your Galaxy S4


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

koala said:


> Try this: [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a broken screen | Android Development and Hacking
> 
> 
> How To Enable USB Debugging In Your Galaxy S4


Don't you have to be rooted for that?


----------



## Shahzal (Jan 1, 2011)

koala said:


> Try this: [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a broken screen | Android Development and Hacking
> 
> 
> How To Enable USB Debugging In Your Galaxy S4





wolfen1086 said:


> Don't you have to be rooted for that?


a friend told me to use bluestacks it's an emulator through which i can just connect my phone via usb cable and then it will show the screen on my laptop, i need something like that!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Bluestacks is just an emulator (similar to Droid4X which I use regularly in Windows), so I don't think it will work in the way you want. You can try downloading Bluestacks to see if it works, but I think you'll have better luck with [email protected].


> With [email protected] you can easily show the screen of an Android device on a computer/laptop..... After it is installed, just plug-in your device via USB and launch [email protected] After a few moments, the application will launch a new window showing the screen of the Android device.


----------

